# [Utilizzo] USB hotplug non funziona correttamente

## methotrexate

Ciao a tutti!

Dunque, premetto che per me gentoo è una distribuzione nuova e che non è che sia un utente linux esperto;quindi se dico ovvietà o cavolate scusatemi. In genere non chiedo aiuto sui forum con leggerezza, cerco di risolvermi i problemi da solo, ma stavolta non so proprio dove sbattere la testa.

Ho installato Gentoo l'altro giorno su un netbook Acer Aspire One D257 (processore: Intel Atom N455). L'installazione è andata bene; come DE ho scelto Xfce 4.8.0 seguendo la Xfce Configuration Guide (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xfce-config.xml). Ho riscontrato solo questo problema: non riesco a far funzionare correttamente l'hotplug per le chiavette USB.

Quando inserisco una chiavetta USB, in genere compare sul desktop una icona; nel mio caso invece non succede nulla.

Su Settings > Desktop > Icons ho spuntato "Removable Devices", per assicurarmi che le icone siano visualizzate; su Settings > Removable Drives and Media ho spuntato "Mount removable drives when hot-plugged" e "Mount removable media when inserted". Ho inoltre installato xfce4-mount-plugin (che a quanto pare non vede le chiavette usb, mentre vede le altre cose elencate in fstab) e il plugin per thunar volman (idem, non vede niente).

Ho compilato il kernel abilitando le cose necessarie, e nelle mie USE flags c'è udev. Inoltre, controllando dmesg, lsusb etc., ho visto che il kernel riconosce la chiavetta usb; manualmente, è possibile montarle e smontarle senza problemi come utente root.

Non ho idee su come risolvere il problema. L'unica ipotesi che non sono riuscito ad escludere è che ci sia un problema con i permessi: magari Xfce non mi riconosce le chiavette usb perché solo root può montarle e smontarle... solo che onestamente non so come verificare né come eventualmente risolvere...

Suggerimenti? Idee?

Grazie in anticipo!

UPDATE: dato che è la mia prima installazione, è probabile che abbia configurato male qualcosa. Provo a reinstallare.

----------

## xdarma

 *methotrexate wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UPDATE: dato che è la mia prima installazione, è probabile che abbia configurato male qualcosa. Provo a reinstallare.

 

Dubito che reinstallare risolva il problema e rischi di perdere tempo inutilmente. Oltre ad arrabbiarti con gentoo perché non funziona ;-)

In generale, basta riconfigurare e/o ricompilare i pacchetti che creano problemi.

 *methotrexate wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho installato Gentoo l'altro giorno su un netbook Acer Aspire One D257 (processore: Intel Atom N455). L'installazione è andata bene; come DE ho scelto Xfce 4.8.0 seguendo la Xfce Configuration Guide (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xfce-config.xml). Ho riscontrato solo questo problema: non riesco a far funzionare correttamente l'hotplug per le chiavette USB.
> 
> 

 

Non uso Xfce, ma c'è questo post che può esserti utile.

----------

